# My first attempt at straightening a fork



## Robertriley (Feb 23, 2017)

I tried to think of a few contraptions that I could use and make to create a straightening tool.  The saw died so it really cut back my options.  Then it hit me.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm eventually go back and straighten it a bit more but I just wanted it done


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2017)

I haven't seen it done that way before, but it looks like it would be easier than most of the other ways I've seen.

Edit: I'm pretty sure that wouldn't work very well on a Schwinn fork.


----------



## RustyK (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice job! Rarest thing on the planet is a Rollfast that doesn't have a bent fork when found.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 24, 2017)

This is the fork tool I made and use with good success.  Similar to what Schwinn and Park sold.  Roger


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 24, 2017)

rhenning said:


> This is the fork tool I made and use with good success.  Similar to what Schwinn and Park sold.  Roger
> 
> View attachment 426942
> 
> ...



Those ole car/truck bump jacks (when we had real bumpers) two things they are good for............. swinging as a weapon and straightening a good old pair of vintage forks.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 24, 2017)

rhenning said:


> This is the fork tool I made and use with good success.  Similar to what Schwinn and Park sold.  Roger
> 
> View attachment 426942
> 
> ...



It looks like the little brute straightener


----------



## johnboy (Feb 25, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I tried to think of a few contraptions that I could use and make to create a straightening tool.  The saw died so it really cut back my options.  Then it hit me.
> 
> View attachment 426749 View attachment 426748 View attachment 426747



     I liked your idea so much that I went to Harbor Freight this morning and bought some heavy duty ratcheting straps and straightened a fork. It worked well for me. Now the upper and lower bearings contact the cones evenly with smooth turning and no binding. Thanks for sharing your idea !


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 25, 2017)

johnboy said:


> I liked your idea so much that I went to Harbor Freight this morning and bought some heavy duty ratcheting straps and straightened a fork. It worked well for me. Now the upper and lower bearings contact the cones evenly with smooth turning and no binding. Thanks for sharing your idea !



I'm glad to help


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 25, 2017)

Sweet!!! Now you can straighten forks! Lol!!


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2017)

rhenning said:


> This is the fork tool I made and use with good success.  Similar to what Schwinn and Park sold.  Roger
> 
> View attachment 426942
> 
> ...



I use the same thing.Easiest way to go.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 26, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Sweet!!! Now you can straighten forks! Lol!!



I figured that every other bike I buy has a bent fork so I should just figure out an easy way to just do them myself


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 26, 2017)

Chris, one thing to watch out for is putting a kink in the tube while straightening it. My buddy Ozark Flyer used to add a piece of 1" pipe to protect the tube. Here's his homemade jig.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice.  Using wood really helps too


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 26, 2017)

yes probably better than the wife catching you using the handrail on her deck! :eek:


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 26, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I tried to think of a few contraptions that I could use and make to create a straightening tool.  The saw died so it really cut back my options.  Then it hit me.
> 
> View attachment 426749 View attachment 426748 View attachment 426747



Great job! "_Necessity is the mother of invention" Barry_


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 27, 2017)

This is my Huffman bent fork challenge, one blade is bent back more than the other, and the springer bracket being welded to the fork is right where I would like to apply pressure...hmm.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 27, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> This is my Huffman bent fork challenge, one blade is bent back more than the other, and the springer bracket being welded to the fork is right where I would like to apply pressure...hmm.View attachment 651155





Tim the Skid said:


> yes probably better than the wife catching you using the handrail on her deck! :eek:



That's "My" deck.  Just don't tell her that I said that


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Aug 13, 2017)

I have a  bumper jack like that  I  made up  for  streighting  forks with id sell it  I'm  me  for  price  and picture


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 19, 2017)

Here is my version and the previous thread for it.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-i-made-a-fork-jack.107962/#post-712448


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 20, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I tried to think of a few contraptions that I could use and make to create a straightening tool.  The saw died so it really cut back my options.  Then it hit me.
> 
> View attachment 426749 View attachment 426748 View attachment 426747




That device is interesting as hell...


----------



## kreika (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for the idea and inspiration Chris!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 21, 2018)

kreika said:


> Thanks for the idea and inspiration Chris!!!
> View attachment 758363



How did it work for you?


----------



## kreika (Feb 21, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> How did it work for you?




Fixed it a little, but my cheap Chinese set up failed. The ratchet blade part bent back when I wailed down on it.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 21, 2018)

I posted this some time ago...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a-new-way-to-straighten-fork.117675/

Mike


----------



## kreika (Feb 21, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> I posted this some time ago...
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a-new-way-to-straighten-fork.117675/
> 
> Mike




I like it! Kickstand was ok?


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 22, 2018)

Kickstand was fine.  I was surprised that it really doesn't take a huge amount of pressure to pull the fork back into alignment.  Nice thing was, no major disassembly.

Mike


----------



## friendofthedevil (Feb 22, 2018)

Don't forget to install a dummy axle/hub or you'll pinch the fork arms together.  Don't ask me how I know this.


----------

